
Early Large Dose Intravenous Vitamin C Is the Treatment of Choice for 2019-NCov - guybedo
http://orthomolecular.activehosted.com/index.php?action=social&chash=3988c7f88ebcb58c6ce932b957b6f332.141&s=b5a4d78a62acf8d7d34cf4c3d0c190
======
guybedo
Acute organ failure, especially pulmonary failure (acute respiratory distress
syndrome, ARDS) is the key mechanism for 2019-nCov's fatality. Significantly
increased oxidative stress due to the rapid release of free radicals and
cytokines etc. is the hallmark of ARDS which leads to cellular injury, organ
failure and death. Early use of large dose antioxidants, especially vitamin C
(VC), therefore, plays a key role in the management of these patients.

Dietary antioxidants (vitamin C and sulforaphane) were shown to reduce
oxidative-stress-induced acute inflammatory lung injury in patients receiving
mechanical ventilation [15]. Other antioxidants (curcumin) have also been
shown to have promising anti-inflammatory potential in pneumonia

~~~
guybedo
not sure why people are downvoting this.

I'm no expert and if someone more knowledgeable thinks there is something
incorrect, it would be useful to clearly state what's wrong with this article
instead of downvoting.

Well, you can downvote too if you want, but some explanations would be great!

